# More SV steak



## CTXSmokeLover (Jul 19, 2022)

After the first go round with the SV and a tomahawk a few weeks back I've been craving SV'd steaks again. Threw in a couple of ribeyes for the wifey over the weekend. Continue to be amazed by how easily and perfectly it cooks. Finished off with a torch. Looking forward to more SV'ing in the near future and trying out different things. Cheers!


----------



## tbern (Jul 19, 2022)

Looks great!!


----------



## kawboy (Jul 19, 2022)

Looks great! I broke down and bought a SV on prime day.  Used it for the first time last night. Looking forward to doing more!


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 19, 2022)

Many moons ago a method called 'hot tub' was popular on the original BGE forum. It basically called for bagging a steak and holding it in a 100°+ water bath for about 40 minutes or so.  The idea was to raise the meat temp to 90° or so.  Next the steak was grilled to 125° - 130°.  Around the same time frame the 'reverse sear' method was popular.  I like both methods.

Fast forward to a few years ago, and buying a SV.  I think it produces near perfect steaks and chops.


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 19, 2022)

The meal looks fantastic and that steak is done to absolute perfection. Very nice job!!

Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2022)

Looks Great!!
Nicely marbled steaks too!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 19, 2022)

Holy cow! gorgeous  steaks and plate.
Jim


----------



## sandyut (Jul 19, 2022)

Man those look great!


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 19, 2022)

Hard to beat the perfection sous vide offers.


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jul 19, 2022)

tbern said:


> Looks great!!


Thank you! It was delicious


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jul 19, 2022)

kawboy said:


> Looks great! I broke down and bought a SV on prime day.  Used it for the first time last night. Looking forward to doing more!


Thanks, congrats on the purchase! I'm enjoying the heck out of mine and excited to use it more


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jul 19, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> Many moons ago a method called 'hot tub' was popular on the original BGE forum. It basically called for bagging a steak and holding it in a 100°+ water bath for about 40 minutes or so.  The idea was to raise the meat temp to 90° or so.  Next the steak was grilled to 125° - 130°.  Around the same time frame the 'reverse sear' method was popular.  I like both methods.
> 
> Fast forward to a few years ago, and buying a SV.  I think it produces near perfect steaks and chops.


I agree and hate that I have been missing out on this all these years


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jul 19, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> The meal looks fantastic and that steak is done to absolute perfection. Very nice job!!
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert, appreciate that!



Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great!!
> Nicely marbled steaks too!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> ...


Yes they were some beautiful prime steaks from my local HEB. Thanks Bear! 


JLeonard said:


> Holy cow! gorgeous  steaks and plate.
> Jim


Thanks Jim! A very holy cow indeed


----------



## bauchjw (Jul 19, 2022)

Wow! That’s incredible! You definitely brought it to the next level!!! Awesome steak! Points for sure!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 20, 2022)

Great looking meal, and the steak is cooked to perfection!
Can’t beat those SV’s!
Al


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 20, 2022)

CTXSmokeLover said:


> I agree and hate that I have been missing out on this all these years


Well, the early SV circulators were expensive and actually a 'device' not the stick style of circulator that is so common today.   I opted not to buy one of the early ones.... but jumped on a stick model from Anova.  Last year I played around with Summer sausage/bologna finished in SV and got a screaming deal on the larger Anova model so I can use it in an ice chest.


----------



## DougE (Jul 20, 2022)

Those steaks are done to perfection! I agree with 

 thirdeye
, it's hard to beat SV when it comes to cooking steaks and chops. I mainly got my SV circulator for finishing sausages, but as it ends up, I find it useful for so much more.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 20, 2022)

Great looking steak!

I found a surprise use for the SV - Reheating prime rib or steak...gets it right back to perfection.


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 20, 2022)

DougE said:


> Those steaks are done to perfection! I agree with
> 
> thirdeye
> , it's hard to beat SV when it comes to cooking steaks and chops. I mainly got my SV circulator for finishing sausages, but as it ends up, I find it useful for so much more.


I forgot to mention chicken, especially breasts, served as a main meat or making chicken salad.  I also use Pop's brine on breasts, then cold/warm smoke them 2 or 3 hours and do a SV finish.  They are wonderful and freeze very well.








uncle eddie said:


> Great looking steak!
> 
> I found a surprise use for the SV - Reheating prime rib or steak...gets it right back to perfection.


YES... reheating is one of the best uses.  Anything from leftovers to bags of pulled pork, or pepper beef.


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jul 20, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Wow! That’s incredible! You definitely brought it to the next level!!! Awesome steak! Points for sure!


Thanks Jed!


SmokinAl said:


> Great looking meal, and the steak is cooked to perfection!
> Can’t beat those SV’s!
> Al


I agree, and thanks Al!


DougE said:


> Those steaks are done to perfection! I agree with
> 
> thirdeye
> , it's hard to beat SV when it comes to cooking steaks and chops. I mainly got my SV circulator for finishing sausages, but as it ends up, I find it useful for so much more.


Thanks! Had never even considered it for finishing sausages, will definitely keep that in my back pocket.


uncle eddie said:


> Great looking steak!
> 
> I found a surprise use for the SV - Reheating prime rib or steak...gets it right back to perfection.


Great tip and thank you!


thirdeye said:


> I forgot to mention chicken, especially breasts, served as a main meat or making chicken salad.  I also use Pop's brine on breasts, then cold/warm smoke them 2 or 3 hours and do a SV finish.  They are wonderful and freeze very well.
> View attachment 638165
> 
> 
> ...


I'll definitely be adding chicken breasts to the SV list at some point. Appreciate all the tips/feedback everyone!


----------



## DougE (Jul 20, 2022)

CTXSmokeLover said:


> Thanks! Had never even considered it for finishing sausages, will definitely keep that in my back pocket.


Recipes that call for poaching sausage in boiling water can be better done in SV where you have precise temp control. No worry about overshooting your target temp if your SV pot is set to the finish temp of the sausage either.


----------



## rbnice1 (Jul 24, 2022)

I do my wifes brats in the sous vide at 160 in a bit of beer and a freezer bag for a couple hours before I throw them on the smoker.  She says they are pretty good.  im not a brat person so no personal experience.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jul 24, 2022)

I love my SV and use it more than I should admit. So, what’s the string doing on the chicken? Are you hanging it in a barrel?


----------

